# Clear pics of D'Bohemia!



## PrettyKitty (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok, now I want 4 e/s, but look at that Provence pigment..... Now I don't need it, its not enough pigmented, look pretty boring. 





That Flash of Flesh lipglass looks like a twin of Fine China and Headliner... But now I want Beaute. And Moderne look nice, I hope its not copper. Oh and I've been wanting La Mode, but it look so red-orange gold, not sure about this one. 

I've seen nothing about the Blushcreme and the Fluidlines.

Oh I forgot to say its from MUA. *And the girl took it from Son_Risa on LJ.*


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 29, 2005)

Go here for the rest of her swatches: http://www.livejournal.com/community...s/6340322.html

I think there might be some there for the other things coming out


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm not autorised to see it.


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I'm not autorised to see it._

 
here I saved them for you (some I think you already have but these might be bigger pics which show the colors better) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sorry I had to take them down my photobucket was exceeding  :crap:


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh I'm going to be so broke!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 29, 2005)

me too :\


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 29, 2005)

OH MY GOD!! Belle Azure e/s are way better than the pic I've seen before.... more shimmery! Yay! 

And the Pearlizers..... Holy sh*t!

*need to breathe*


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_OH MY GOD!! Belle Azure e/s are way better than the pic I've seen before.... more shimmery! Yay! 

And the Pearlizers..... Holy sh*t!

*need to breathe*_

 
I KNOW!!!  I may have to sell my furniture to afford the next couple of months ~lol~


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm glad to have a PPID card... 

Oh my... I can't believe it!! I feel excited and happy, but also frustrated. LOL!


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 29, 2005)

I love the dark shadesticks! im lovin my PPID right now also!


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 29, 2005)

*Jealous* I don't have a PPID card... waaaahh! hahaha...


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 29, 2005)

are u a makeup artist? you can easily get one! its the best thing I've ever owned! lol


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 29, 2005)

No, I'm not.. unfortunately.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 30, 2005)

aah yes! that's the lovely son_risa's post on LJ..


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 30, 2005)

I sooo loove these! Thanks guys for helping me decide what I want and don't want for my budgeting purposes! LOL

So far here's what I want:
Shadesticks:
Blurberry
Penny
Cedarrose
Powerpoint:
Buried Treasure
Prussian
So There Jade (didn't see a pic of it here)
Lilacky (didn't see a pic of it here)
D Bohemia:
gloss: Gitane and Beaute
E/S: Rummy, DBohemia, Prose & Fancy, Oceanique, and Coco Pigment

Belle Azure:
E/S: Leisuretime, Elite
Eye Kohl: Blue Yonder 

Of course, this will depend on how the colors actually LOOK on my skin...but I have a great start!!!
THANKS!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2005)

Arrrrgh, why did you post those Belle Azure pics.  Now I don't know what to save my b-day money for.  Must have everything, but can't.


----------



## Jillith (Apr 30, 2005)

oh, heavens!  so many stunning colors.  I'm salivating!  Thanks for posting these.


----------



## user2 (Apr 30, 2005)

why can't you just leave it! I start to cry if I dont get erevything I want from those collections.....


----------



## banana (Apr 30, 2005)

from d'bohemia I want deckchair pigment, and maybe pink aperatif or beaute.  I might try to bum a sample of coco while I'm at the counter but I probably won't buy it.  Looks too dark in the pics.  The new powerpoints look so nice especially prussian and industry.  I'm not familiar with the powerpoint formula.  Is it easy to smudge like the kohls?


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 
_from d'bohemia I want deckchair pigment, and maybe pink aperatif or beaute.  I might try to bum a sample of coco while I'm at the counter but I probably won't buy it.  Looks too dark in the pics.  The new powerpoints look so nice especially prussian and industry.  I'm not familiar with the powerpoint formula.  Is it easy to smudge like the kohls?_

 
I use both the kohls and the power points - I find the both smudge well but the kohls are a little bit softer


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 30, 2005)

I must have them all..


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 30, 2005)

waaaahhhh I see a broke summer.... like, I'm gonna have money again until october!!!


----------



## Sprout (Apr 30, 2005)

Gulp!  All I see are dollar signs leaving my wallet.  There's alot of good stuff coming out. Amazing stuff.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm not able to smudge my Powerpoint... You have you work really fast!


----------



## bubbley_bubby (May 2, 2005)

oo I want them all but it takes Australia so long to get it all.... if we get it at all....


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

All of them are gorgeous. I want deckchair and coco. Thx


----------



## brooke (May 2, 2005)

what is the that Resort, is it like a glittery liner or a shadow?


----------



## Star (May 2, 2005)

I am a pigment virgin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How is a pigment different from an eyeshadow?  Why do you purchase one over the other?


----------



## roxybc (May 2, 2005)

Got these pics off of Live Journal, they're from a post that lovecrush made.  I hope she doesn't mind me posting them.  She went to the Van pro store where the Da'Bohemia collection is already released and swiped all the new stuff on her hands and went home so she could take pics!  How nice!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












[/list]


----------



## Brianne (May 2, 2005)

Goregous!  I so wish I could get to a counter on Thursday, but damn work is getting in the way.  Gotta wait until Saturday...


----------



## midnightlouise (May 2, 2005)

Well I had talked myself out of a few things....only to see these pics and talk myself right back into them lol!  Darn MAC and all their pretty things!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 2, 2005)

Roxybc, its Alexa's pics!!


----------



## karlanyc (May 2, 2005)

question how much discount is the having the ppid card??


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 2, 2005)

40% if you're a MA, 30% if you're anything else.


----------



## odium (May 3, 2005)

oh man! so excited for the d'bohemia launch party tomorrow night. so many things i want! my poor credit card.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 3, 2005)

Odium, You'll give us good info tomorrow?


----------



## shopgirl151 (May 3, 2005)

Did anyone see the pics on MUA of all three pigments used wet? Deckchair and Coco looked even more gorgeous when applied wet!

Someone commented that Provence looked like white out, and it totally did to me too, but not in a totally unappealing way.


----------



## odium (May 3, 2005)

i'll be sure to take pictures of all the fun and our sexy edmonton MA's!


----------



## roxybc (May 3, 2005)

I found these pics on MUA belonging to Wiffa115.  I'm trying to decide which ones I want, I was just going to get Coco, but now I'm wondering about Deck Chair.














I'm also trying to figure out if any of the new pigments are similar to any current ones.  People had tried to say that Deck Chair looks similar to melon, but in the first pic, it does not (they are side by side) but does anyone think it looks like tan pigment???


----------



## shopgirl151 (May 3, 2005)

I don't know if that is any help... credit to tresor from MUA. Some people commented that Deckchair either looks like Melon, or what they wanted Melon to look like.


----------



## odium (May 3, 2005)

i think deckchair is too pink looking to be compared to melon. and i'm not sure, but in the few pictures i've seen provence almost seems like non-existant, for a pigment it doesn't pack much punch.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 3, 2005)

IMO, Melon is a gold pink. Deckchair looks like a shimmery peach, so its not similar. 

Odium, pleassssseeee post them before May 5th!! We need clear pics and good opinion before our purchases!


----------



## shopgirl151 (May 3, 2005)

I don't own Melon, so I can't compare, but I didn't see a lot of similarity like others did...

I like the look of Coco and Deckchair. Seeing Provence wet only makes it a certainty that I don't need it.


----------



## roxybc (May 3, 2005)

Anyone see any similarities to Tan pigment???


----------



## odium (May 3, 2005)

i think tan pigment is wayyy on the gold/orange spectrum. my personal guest for deckchair is something similar in the ranges of jest e/s, but more concentrated.


----------



## agent_skullhead (May 3, 2005)

You know, I keep trying to convince myself that I need Provence, but each time I see it swatched I grow less and less attached to it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you guys think about the shadows?  I think I like Prose & Fancy, but I can't tell directly if it is going to have much shimmer at all.


----------



## roxybc (May 3, 2005)

Ahh, what the hell, I'll buy them both and if I don't like them, I can always return them or sell them.  So from Da'Bohemia I'm going to get Deck Chair and Coco pigments and Rummy eye shadow


----------



## roxybc (May 4, 2005)

I found some EOTD's that Wiffa115 did on her own FOTD website.  She used the new D'Bohemia pigments.  
http://home.comcast.net/~wiffa/fotd.html


----------



## Belladonnastrap (May 4, 2005)

Ah I really wish some people who got them earlier were darker, I really really want to see Provence on someone since I already bought Deckchair & Coco :/


----------



## leppy (May 4, 2005)

Tan isn't that orangey, in fact its more of a warm shimmery pink on me. Granted I'm warm toned, but if it was really that orangey it would look it. 

My lemming for deckchair is slowly dying, which is very good news for my wallet!


----------



## banana (May 4, 2005)

I wonder if deckchair would be too shimmery to use as a blush... then it would be worth buying because it would be versatile.


----------



## roxybc (May 4, 2005)

Ok, so once again, through some searching I found pics of Son_Risa wearing some of the D'Bohemia stuff as well as some product pics.  I hope she doesn't mind me posting these here, is she's reading this, and doesn't like it, let me know and I'll take them down.












"D'bohemia eyeshadow on the lid, Rummy on the outer lid and crease, deckchair as browbone bone highlight. Shade Fluidline as liner on top and bottom. Prose and Fancy over Shade on bottom liner. Fancy Ray Cream Blush on cheeks."


----------



## odium (May 4, 2005)

i took some pictures of some of the d'bohemia lipglasses and the lustreglass that i bought last night at the d'bohemia event.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 4, 2005)

HHHHHHAAAA!! I love it!!! 

Son_Risa have La Mode and Flash of Flesh on her lips?? Looks like a shimmery version of Deceptive lipstick!

Oh and now I want Venetian, but I'm not sure if I'll have the guts to wear it. 

What's your fave Odium?


----------



## odium (May 4, 2005)

1. palatial lustreglass
2. venetian lustreglass
3. flash of flesh lipglass
4. gitane lipglass

...in that order.


----------



## mrskloo (May 5, 2005)

So I went to Macy's today and the MA I go to got it out for me.. I bought a bunch of stuff and on Saturday I have an appoinment at the freestanding so I'm going back for more. I wasn't planning on buying the pigments from the swatches but it was much nicer seeing it in person. I don't care for any of the lipsticks though.


----------



## leppy (May 5, 2005)

Ahhh Gitane is beautiful!! I was hoping to find a version of Fresh Morrocan in a lustre lipstick eventually, now I'm thinking I may have to give in to the lipglass version of it.


----------



## Belladonnastrap (May 5, 2005)

WHOO so glad I bought Gitane now!

I really really REALLY want Venetian something fierce but I'm afraid it might be too cool for my NC44 skin...but but its SO PRETTY.

*wibblle*


----------



## Coco_Hailey (May 5, 2005)

wow this looks really great! but I dunno what I'll get from the collection...I'm not sure if I'd be able to reproduce such a fantastic look!


----------

